# Shopify T-Shirt Printing



## rtribe13 (Dec 13, 2016)

First off please excuse me if this is in the wrong section!

I am currently looking for the best provider to print custom T-Shirt designs integrated with my shopify store. The most popular ones seem to be:

ThePrintful 
Teelaunch
PrintAura
Printify

I am wondering if anyone has any experience with any of these companies and has any input as to which are better than others!

I am currently leaning towards printaura using nextlevel as the base shirt


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

Some of our customers use ThePrintful , Printify. The quality of them is ok


----------



## randompixel (Dec 23, 2016)

I am using teescape. 
I find that although their lineup is limited (nothing but tees, tanks and hoodies), their print quality is better than most at a better price.


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

The beauty of Shopify and the their t shirt fulfilment supplier apps is that you can give them all a try and stick with the one that works best for you.


----------

